# SilverStar Viewliner Bedroom (22hr ride)



## Kimberly (Nov 10, 2003)

My boyfriend and i will be taking the SilverStar Viewliner train to Orlando from Philadelphia in February. We booked the viewliner standard bedroom, considering its a 22 hour ride. Does anyone have any suggestions or comments on this particular route or room type or room location? Which rooms should i avoid due to noise or whatever? I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has taken this same train (SilverStar - trains #91 & #92)

Thanks

Kim


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 10, 2003)

I take the Star on a weekly to monthly basis, but did ride in a Standard room myself over the summer on 91 from Baltimore to Deerfield Beach. As far as the room itself pack lightly as far as on boards go, and then check the rest of your luggage (the rooms are fairly small as far as bags go, but you can check three 50 lb pieces of luggage per person free of charge). As far as room location goes, Rooms 1-4 in the 9110/9210 car are the best. The four rooms in any car are the best as they ride the smoothest in the car (since they are in the center of the car). As far as the car goes, the 10 car (last two digits of the 91xx or 92xx) is the best since it is close to the diner and further from the engine (the horn goes all night long because of many crossings). But, even if you end up in the 9111/9211 or 9112/9212 you'll still enjoy the trip. Remember all meals in the Dining car are included. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Viewliner (Nov 10, 2003)

Also an Even numbered room has the Video Screen Facing forward, as well as the beds I believe. Odd Numbered rooms have the screen and Beds facing the rear of the train. In Philadelphia when heading to Orlando, you'll be able to wait in the ClubAcela lounge for first class passengers. I believe you get an advanced boarding notice ahead of Coach passengers. Since there is an engine change in Philadelphia, your train will spend a few minutes more at the station than normal. Jacksonville and Washington are also longer stops where you can step outside for a little air or to stretch, but stay near your train and be sure to let your attendant know if you plan on doing so.

Click Here to view the .pdf format of your timetable. Note: you need Adobe Acrobat to view this.

Have a great trip. 

I personally will be taking Train 91 in December (hopefully  :unsure: )


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 10, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Also an Even numbered room has the Video Screen Facing forward, as well as the beds I believe. Odd Numbered rooms have the screen and Beds facing the rear of the train.


Your correct about the placement of the video screens, but the beds face towards the rear in the even numbered rooms and forward in the odd numbered rooms. I'd say an odd numbered room is your best bet (1 or 3 being the most favorable) since passengers tend to sleep better with the beds facing forward. I don't think the direction of the TV too much though.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2003)

With two people in the room, it won't matter which direction the TV faces, since only one person will be able to view it easily. The other person will have to turn sideways in their seat to see the TV.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 10, 2003)

Actually the whole bed issue can be corrected. On the bottom, ask the attendant to just flip the bed around, and up top just slip in on the other end. I just slept backwards though. :lol:


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 10, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Actually the whole bed issue can be corrected. On the bottom, ask the attendant to just flip the bed around, and up top just slip in on the other end. I just slept backwards though. :lol:


Yes, but remember that the beds are shaped funny in a Viewliner so that the end of the bed, where you put your feet, is narrower than the other end. While that may not be a problem for someone like you or me, it can be a bit of a squeeze for others, especially on the bottom bunk.


----------



## AMTRAK-P42 (Nov 10, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the whole bed issue can be corrected. On the bottom, ask the attendant to just flip the bed around, and up top just slip in on the other end. I just slept backwards though.   :lol:
> ...


This is usually only an issue on the upper-bunk I believe


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 10, 2003)

AMTRAK-P42 said:


> Amfleet said:
> 
> 
> > battalion51 said:
> ...


Also on the bottom bunk because the toilet makes one of the seats about 6" narrower than the one across from it.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2003)

Kimberly,

I’ve slept in just about every standard bedroom in a Viewliner sleeper, and there really is very little difference in terms of which is the best room. None of the rooms are directly above the trains wheels, so that’s not a problem noise wise. If I were to suggest avoiding any rooms, they would probably be 1, 2, 11, & 12. I’d avoid 1 & 2, because they are near the vacuum system that makes the toilets work. So whenever someone flushes, you can hear the vacuum kick it. It’s not very loud, but you will notice it.

I’d avoid 11 & 12 simply because they are the closest rooms to the door at the end of the car. Those rooms however are not right next to the door. On one side there is a shower at the very end of the car and on the other side is the car attendant room. It’s the shower and that attendants room that are also above the wheels.

That said however, I’m really nitpicking here about the rooms. I probably wouldn’t worry too much. If you were riding the bi-level trains, room locations are far more important.

Now let’s talk about the actual rooms. Please don’t expect something big and fancy here. The rooms are comfortable, but they are small. If you haven’t already, I highly suggest checking out this page. It contains link to a virtual tour of the bedrooms. It should be noted that this tour is from the bi-level sleeper, not the Viewliner.

Your room will look a little different, as you will have a sink, mirror, and a toilet. Let me also warn you that the toilet is not is a separate area, it’s right in the room with you next to one of the seats. So modesty may require that one person leave the room, while the other uses the facilities. For this reason, you may wish to consider the deluxe bedroom, which does have the toilet enclosed. Note that the deluxe bedroom will cost more than the standard room.

Luggage wise, you will have room for one medium sized suitcase in a cubbyhole above the hall. Two small suitcases or backpack can fit under the seats and a garment bag could be hung on the wall. Anything more than that should be checked as it won’t fit into the room and there are no luggage racks elsewhere in the car.

Now as others have pointed out, you will have movies available to you on a small screen in the room. You will also find that the sleeping car attendant puts out water, juice, and soda in the car for you. There is also a coffee pot available in the sleeping car. All meals are included, if you take them in the dining car. This includes the meal, desert, and non-alcoholic beverages. Anything you get from the lounge/café car, you have to pay for.

Finally as Viewliner mentioned, you will have the luxury of using the Club Acela lounge when you depart from Philadelphia. Your sleeper tickets qualify you as a First Class passenger on Amtrak. As a first class passenger you are entitled to utilize Amtrak's first class lounge in Philly. These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.

In Philly the lounge is on the second floor, but the entrance is kind of hidden down a long hall in the corner of the station. Walk down towards gate 1 and you should see the hall leading to the stairs. Go up the stairs and ring the bell next to the door. An attendant will buzz you in, just show your tickets and then relax. Probably around 15 minutes before your train leaves, the attendant will have you board an elevator that will take you right to the track level. You won’t have to stand in the long line that forms in the main waiting area with all of the coach passengers.

Hope this helps some. Please don’t hesitate to ask, if you have more questions.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2003)

Amfleet said:


> AMTRAK-P42 said:
> 
> 
> > Amfleet said:
> ...


Both beds taper at the feet to accomodate the mirror, sink, toilet combo. Plus the taper makes it much easier to climb into the top bunk.

In a Superliner it's much harder to get into the top bunk, even for a skinny guy like me. :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 10, 2003)

> None of the rooms are directly above the trains wheels


Really Alan? These pictures say otherwise.









Now if that's not directly over the wheels I'd love to know what is. (No offense, but that's kind of right on top of the trucks.)


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2003)

Ok, my bad. I thought that the trucks were a little further back on the rear. More under the shower/attendant's room.

I can tell you that I've slept in both the 11 and the 12 room though and frankly I noticed more track noise from the door, than through the floor.

However on the other end, I'm still correct. The trucks are not under the standard bedrooms. They are under the handicapped room, we were talking about standard rooms only.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 10, 2003)

Look again Alan. The second photo very clearly shows the trucks right underneath room 12.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 10, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Look again Alan. The second photo very clearly shows the trucks right underneath room 12.


Read my response, again Sean. This time more carefully. 

I said,



> Ok my bad.  I thought that the trucks were a little further back on the rear.  More under the shower/attendants room.


The key word being "thought". I'm agreeing with you about the 11 & 12 rooms.


----------



## battalion51 (Nov 10, 2003)

Hehe, missed that part. The



> I'm still correct. The trucks are not under the standard bedrooms.


 Kind of threw me off.


----------

